# Plowing for a large contractor



## RoseMan806 (Mar 7, 2005)

I plowed driveways last year for someone else and was paid under the table and did not carry any extra insurance.

This winter I am plowing for a guy who takes care of business's, commercial properties, etc. I looked at the properties with him and taked about what he expects of me. We havent spoken much other than he said to give him an invoice after each storm and he will pay me. I need to ask him if he will 1099 me or if I need more insurance other than my auto policy since I'm working for him. I can easily just buy forms and submit my hours. At this point I'm not worried about writing off expenses yet.


He made it seem like he will just write me a check and thats it. I asked if needed my info and he said hes all set. If he doesnt need my info then I assume he will not 1099 me? I really need to figure out if a DBA is the right thing for me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

I have Experience With Sub Contractors,Depending on the situation he will most likely give you a 1099 eliminating the need for workers comp,taxes,etc.He might also use your invoices as an expense for a write off.The Dba is all up to you.Having a Dba,llc,inc is a good thing.I personally have a s corp.It gives you a some protection wile you pass corporate income, losses, deductions and credit through to their shareholders for tax purposes.Insurance is depending on you.I personally don't understand why insurance is needed when all these commercial & residential property already have insurance.They just want someone else to be responsible,Just my .2.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Most auto policies do NOT cover plowing for money. You should really talk to your insurance agent. You are most likely not covered if you cause any damage while plowing as a sub. General liability insurance will cover you if something happens at a site you plowed and get named in the lawsuit.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

You really should have general liability insurance if you are plowing and getting paid for it, at least in NY you need it to protect yourself.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

In NJ, if a plow is installed onto a vehicle, and not reported to the insurance company that the truck is being used for business purposes (self employed or other) they have the legal right to void your insurance coverage, and not pay out on any claims.

So... the risk is to drive around, accidentally hit someone with your truck / plow, kill them, and then find out they are denying your insurance because you were using your truck commercially, when you weren't supposed to be.

My insurance never increased due to the plow being mounted on it, as it was simply just a "recording" that the accessory (the plow) was there, and the insurance company was aware of it. This covers me in an accident, whether plowing, or just transporting it. You can use a personal vehicle for business purposes and still write it off, but you potentially can lose everything if not insured properly, and have a major loss..


Me ? I couldn't take that risk.... but to each his own.


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

In our situation, if our subs do not carry the insurance, we cover them under ours.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

RoseMan806;1661280 said:


> I plowed driveways last year for someone else and was paid under the table and did not carry any extra insurance.
> Can't hear you
> This winter I am plowing for a guy who takes care of business's, commercial properties, etc. I looked at the properties with him and taked about what he expects of me. We havent spoken much other than he said to give him an invoice after each storm and he will pay me. I need to ask him if he will 1099 me or if I need more insurance other than my auto policy since I'm working for him. I can easily just buy forms and submit my hours. At this point I'm not worried about writing off expenses yet.
> In a nut,he's hiring a company to do work for him,you bill him your rate and he keeps a copy to do his deductions at tax time and if he gets audited,and if he does ,they may come knocking on your door to check your records.As of now you have no insurance for plowing ,personal will not cover you,and you should have some type of GL insurance,if something happens it will be on you.At the least,set yourself up as a DBA
> ...


payup:salute:


----------



## RoseMan806 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dooleypyne;1666979 said:


> In our situation, if our subs do not carry the insurance, we cover them under ours.


-This is what I believe he will be doing.



grandview;1667002 said:


> payup:salute:


Spoke with him today and I will be setting up a DBA and filling out a W9 form for taxes. Everything he pays me will be on file for tax purposes. As for the insurance, I am told that he does not requre me to carry extra insurance. I do understand that if he gets sued for something I did (or didn't do) then someone could eventually sue me.

I dont like having to pay taxes on this but I'm hoping to make more money powing commercial lots which require lots of attention even when there is only a small amount of snow. Most of the driveways I took care of didn't want me there unless there was a minimum of four inches, others I had to wait for six.

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the info from the members on this site.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

In Taxachusetts If he is the prime contractor he needs to provide the insurance or make sure he only hires insured subs. Since you don't work directly for the client they can only go after him for damages, in most cases his liability policy has to indemnify and defend you because after all he made the decision to hire you. So unless you agree in writing to carry insurance and your committing fraud I think you don't need much else besides your basic auto insurance with a $10 business use rider.


----------

